# Ann. My Fursona.



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*I've changed her name...


Name:* Twyle (Twil)
*Age:* 17
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Black Footed Ferret
*Height:* 5'3
*Weight:* 120

*Appearance:*
 - Hair and fur: Blond hair, White fur on the torso
 - Markings: Black top of tail, feet, arms, and eye area.
 - Eye color: Blue
 - Other features: Tongue Ring

*Behavior and Personality:* Twyle is filled with zany charm, which helps her to socialize, something she holds in high regard. She loves to go out and about, interacting and loving people. People have described her as being a warm, loving ferret. One who loves to cuddle. They have also described her as having a short attention span. Her mind quickly switches. She's very creative, and have found this productive in her work place. Schizophrenia is another term that has been used on Twyle, considering her quick personality changes. Maturity, intelligence for one second, then a crazy child the next. She is a natural at writing, and thus enjoys a good role play every now and then.

*Skills:* She's known for her baking talent. A couple of specialties are her cookies, brownies, and banana bread. As well, if a pencil is put in her hand, an artist is born. She prefers to draw people, but something draws animals, or even paints. She can listen and sympathize extremely well, and therefor, is a skill.

*Likes:* People, food, her reptiles, trees, etc.
*Dislikes:* Pop, people who act 12

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Laid back, hippie, calm, cool, and relaxed.

*Profession:* Pet sales associate.
*Birthdate:* Jan, 92
*Star sign:* Capricorn

*Favorite food:* Seafood
*Favorite drink:* Real iced tea
*Favorite location:* Europe
*Favorite weather:* Hot hot hot.
*Favorite color:* Green or purple

*Least liked food:* Mushrooms or Onions
*Least liked drink:* Pop
*Least liked location:* My town
*Least liked weather:* Winter

*Favorite person:* Her boyfriend =)
*Significant other:* He doesn't know about her Furriness.

*Picture








*


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet! Another ferret!
Slightly cliche, but quite good.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

awwww how quaint! 
:3


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Sweet! Another ferret!
> Slightly cliche, but quite good.




*How is it cliche?*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> *How is it cliche?*
> ​



These parts primarily



Organic Sprout said:


> *Behavior and Personality:* I love to socialize, and to meet new people. I can be moody at times, but what girl isn't? I don't do much, and prefer to sit around and hang out with friends, rather than watch a movie. I'm spunky, different, and enjoy trying new things.
> 
> *Weaknesses:* When people leave me alone. I want to be around people.



Cliche isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it rocks when done properly, or done as satire. But in this case I would recommend giving a larger description to your Fursona. Since what you just described in these sentences I have seen in multiple characters before. Don't give up, as fleshing out your fursona is a good thing and provides less of a cliche'd portfolio.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> These parts primarily
> 
> 
> 
> Cliche isn't always a bad thing. Sometimes it rocks when done properly, or done as satire. But in this case I would recommend giving a larger description to your Fursona. Since what you just described in these sentences I have seen in multiple characters before. Don't give up, as fleshing out your fursona is a good thing and provides less of a cliche'd portfolio.


*I didn't mean to sound mad or anything.*
*I'm glad that people are telling me these things.*
*I'll put more meat to my fursona for sure, it will just take some time.*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> *I didn't mean to sound mad or anything.*
> *I'm glad that people are telling me these things.*
> *I'll put more meat to my fursona for sure, it will just take some time.*
> ​



Well just don't give up on your Fursona and keep trying to improve her. Keep it up, it has potential to look even more awesome


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Well just don't give up on your Fursona and keep trying to improve her. Keep it up, it has potential to look even more awesome




*Well, I've changed it a bit..*
*For now, I'd say it's okay.*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> *Well, I've changed it a bit..*
> *For now, I'd say it's okay.*
> ​



Much better. Now it is a far more interesting character to read. I am sure others will be able to give far more in depth criticism but I do like this character now.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Much better. Now it is a far more interesting character to read. I am sure others will be able to give far more in depth criticism but I do like this character now.




*Yay!*
*Thank you!*
​


----------

